# Ultimate Hardcore Gaming PC for 130000 INR - 2105 USD



## ispyder (Nov 4, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:* Latest Games @ Hardcore settings on 1080p ...BF4, GTA 5(if launched on PC), Crysis3, Bioshock infinite, Tomb Raider, AC, and similar games ...Few heavy applications such as Photoshop(will be used a bit) and 1-5 video conversions in a year.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:* 1,30,000 INR is the budget = 2105 USD ...I may be able to extend upto 10K

*3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:* Not currently but surely after few months.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:* Windows 8 - 64 bit

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:* 2TB on HDD and 100GB - 200GB for SSD ....(in total 2 drives - one SSD and another HDD)

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:* NO, will be using 40 inch TV i.e. Sony 40EX520 at 1080p

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:* I just have monitor nothing else ...apart from CPU I'll be buying wireless mouse + keyboard and a WiFi adapter.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:* By the end of November or December.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:* I will be making this, BTW I have just disassembled a PC previously.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:* Varanasi, have thought to buy locally but if some good online deals are there, then surely online!

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: * _I want something that should be future-proof for at least 5 years and must be able to play the games at more than 30 fps. Please use 16GB RAM, SSD and HDD can be for 5K each (they don't need to be as fast as NASA's SSD), GPU should be some bad-ass like R9-290X or 7970 Ghz Edition! Cabinet should be Fancy, with LEDs(etc), good number of fans and ports and should be compatible  Mouse and keyboard can be just normal, those 8K mouses or keyboards are not required, 2-4K in enough for both of them. Mother board should be windows 8 ready and must have Audio output jack (Red and white leads output port; Video, the yellow cable/output is not required) and HDMI output_

*BTW please tell me that is Radeon R9 290X launched in india? if yes then where can i buy it(online/offline)?*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

Intel Core i7 4770k @ 22500

Asus z87 gryphon  @ 14000

G-skill ripjaws 8gb (4 x2) 1600 mhz  @ 5200

Wd cavier Red 2tb @ 7400

Samsung 840 pro 128gb @ 7500

Asus 24x black dvd @ 1000

Zotac/Asus gtx 780 @42-45000

Corsair 400R cabinet @ 5500

Seasonic s12 620w @ 5400

Logitech G400 mouse @ 2000

Microsoft Sidewinter x4 @ 2000

Corsair H80i @ 8500

Total - @ 1,26000



Gpu pricesof 780 are going to be slashed in coming days from 52k to 42-45k



> I want something that should be future-proof for atleast 5 years and must be able to play the games at more than 30 fps, 5 years later too!



Future is Uncertain.5 years is very long time to predict.I can say above rig will be enough for 2-3 years.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 4, 2013)

*Processor:* Intel Core i7 4770k -22500,
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 8GB -5200,
*Motherboard: *Asus Z87-GRYPHON -14500,
*Video Card:* MSI GTX780 Twin Frozr Gaming 3GB -44600,
*Storage:* WD Caviar RED 2TB -8000,
*Storage 1:* Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD -16000,
*Power Supply:* Seasonic X750KM -9500,  (Fully modular)
*Case:* Corsair 400R -5500
*ODD:* Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100
*Cooler:* Corsair H80i -8000,
*KB+Mouse:* Logitech G400 + Microsoft Sidewinder X4 KB -4200,
*Case Fans:* Coolermaster 120mm XtraFlo White LED fans -1400.  (Front intake White LED fans already comes with 400R, So Top Exhaust  fans should be bought)
*TOTAL -1,40,000.*


----------



## ispyder (Nov 4, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel Core i7 4770k @ 22500
> 
> Asus z87 gryphon  @ 14000
> 
> ...



Well processor that you chose was also chosen by me ...but the RAM, SSD, CD Drive, GPU, and rest things are not so good!
I also made my own list which had (I didn't remembered all the names but i know their prices and a bit more details)
...So, processor - 20K(i7-4770K), 
GPU - 40K(R9-290X), 
Ram - 15K (16GB, Kingston HyperXBeast), 
Mobo - 20K(asus ROG .....), 
SSD - 5K(128GB Samsung.......), 
HDD - 5K(2TB), 
BluRay Drive - 5K(L.G. ........), 
Cabinet - 8K(cooler Master ......), 
PSU - 8K

Total is 1,26,000 INR and then keyboard and mouse for 4K hardly, and there you go with an ultimate beast! I don't think that the rig you suggested will outperform flawlessly/better than mine....I am actually looking here for someone to improve this list, or to tell me something that I may be going wrong with.
BTW thanks for your support and I will surely post the pics once I have made the machine!

PS: those "........." means that there is some thing more in the name which I don't remember.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Well processor that you chose was also chosen by me ...*but the RAM, SSD, CD Drive, GPU, and rest things are not so good!*
> I also made my own list which had (I didn't remembered all the names but i know their prices and a bit more details)
> ...So, processor - 20K(i7-4770K),
> GPU - 40K(R9-290X),
> ...



> WHat do you mean by they aren't good?

> i7 4770k costs 24k.

> 290x isn't available in India yet.

> What do you want to do with HyperX Beast, break world overclockign records? Its a complete waste or cash and you'll not notice ANY performance difference between hyperx blu, hyperxbeast or even corsair value select.

> For the motherboard too, >15k boards are generally meant for professional overclockers. Not needed at all.


----------



## CrazySpartan (Nov 4, 2013)

Sapphire R9 290X is available for 50k. Sapphire R9 290X 4 GB - Hardwire.in


----------



## ispyder (Nov 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > WHat do you mean by they aren't good?


I mean that in comparison to the rig that you give with the Rig that I suggest; I think that mine one will outperform.



harshilsharma63 said:


> > i7 4770k costs 24k.


Okay so add 4K to my budget, but I can get it for 20K from my nearby store. So now you may deduct 4K :




harshilsharma63 said:


> > 290x isn't available in India yet.


Know that, but I hope that within one month atleast it would come in India, BTW do you have any idea when it would be available in India?




harshilsharma63 said:


> > What do you want to do with HyperX Beast, break world overclocking records? Its a complete waste of cash and you'll not notice ANY performance difference between hyperx blu, hyperxbeast or even corsair value select.


ok, but i'll still go with at least 16GB, but can choose some cheaper one as you told...any suggestion for this?



harshilsharma63 said:


> > For the motherboard too, >15k boards are generally meant for professional overclockers. Not needed at all.


I see, ok, so tell me something within 20K which should be high-end for gaming with Red and White audio outputs(the one that we use for connection SD TV with DVD plyer or STB) ...(HDMI is must)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Well processor that you chose was also chosen by me ...but the RAM, SSD, CD Drive, GPU, and rest things are not so good!
> I also made my own list which had (I didn't remembered all the names but i know their prices and a bit more details)
> ...So, processor - 20K(i7-4770K),
> GPU - 40K(R9-290X),
> ...



oh! 


Ram :   ram thing has told by harshil already.

Hdd :  2tb at 5k   ??? where ?

Ssd : that would be normal samsung 840 or evo one,where i have suggested you faster one - samsung 840 PRO

Optical : ok its good to get blue-ray drive 

Gpu : not released yet

For 16gb get 2 sticks of 8gb of G-skill ripjaws


----------



## ispyder (Nov 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Memory:* _Recommend something with 16GB and should be only 2 sticks ...So 2 * 8GB_
> *Motherboard: *Asus Z87-GRYPHON -14500 _----Anything better than this?_
> *Video Card:* MSI GTX780 Twin Frozr Gaming 3GB -44600 _...R9-290X is better and cheaper, we just needto wait a bit for its launch(BTW do you know anything about its launch)_
> *Storage 1:* Samsung 840 PRO 256GB SSD -16000 _(That's too high for a SSD, 5K is just enough)_
> ...



Read the Quote.



ASHISH65 said:


> oh!
> 
> Hdd :  2tb at 5k   ??? where ?
> 
> ...



HDD: Online they are available for 6K 2TB of WD, use Junglee.com ....Locally they are for 5K(the same thing)
SSD: is that really going to make a difference in boot time? and other few things? if yes then how much?
GPU: your expected release date?
RAM: yeah I'll be getting 2 sticks only.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2013)

Intel i7 - 4770K@24000
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB*@5200
Asus Z87-A @13500
Corsair H100i@8000
Corsair Modular TX750M*@8500
MSI GTX 780 Twin Froze 3GB  @53000
WD Caviar Black 2TB@13000
SAMSUNG 128 GB SSD 840 EVO@7000
Carbide Series 500R@7500
Logitech G105 Keyboard  @2600
Logitech G400S Mouse  @2600


Total @144000
* If you absolutely want ROG series, Maximus VI Gene costs 16500 (+3K extra)
* Suggested You WD Caviar black which has very reliable built and performance
* SSD does make a hell lot of difference in boot and general responsiveness.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 4, 2013)

That's a lot of money being overspent for a system where one will be gaming on 1080p resolution.

It would be a lot better to get 2x Samsung 840 and raid them rather than getting a single 840 pro. He can stick with either a WD Green 2TB or a Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB drive as secondary storage. A lot of reviews pointed out that H80i performs better than H100i- or else there's swiftech H220 and CM Seidon 240M. 

Stick with vengeance kits. If you see real world benchmarks and not synthetic, it doesn't make much sense- plus you can tweak the timings on vengeance kits pretty easily. The rest is your choice. 1.30L is a LOT of money for a gaming system with occasional Photoshop and converting video formats.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2013)

^ agreed 100%. For JUST gaming, a console is always better.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 4, 2013)

I didn't say console is better! . But 1.30 lakh is a lot for a gaming rig. His other workload wouldn't even require such a high end rig. If he just wants to spend money just like that, that's another part of the story.


----------



## suarezian (Nov 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ agreed 100%. For JUST gaming, a console is always better.



But you can't expect pc like graphics in a console.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 4, 2013)

CrazySpartan said:


> Sapphire R9 290X is available for 50k. Sapphire R9 290X 4 GB - Hardwire.in



:cryingINjoy: I love you man!!!THanks a ton!



The Sorcerer said:


> That's a lot of money being overspent for a system where one will be gaming on 1080p resolution.
> 
> It would be a lot better to get 2x Samsung 840 and raid them rather than getting a single 840 pro. He can stick with either a WD Green 2TB or a Toshiba DT01ACA 2TB drive as secondary storage. A lot of reviews pointed out that H80i performs better than H100i- or else there's swiftech H220 and CM Seidon 240M.
> 
> Stick with vengeance kits. If you see real world benchmarks and not synthetic, it doesn't make much sense- plus you can tweak the timings on vengeance kits pretty easily. The rest is your choice. 1.30L is a LOT of money for a gaming system with occasional Photoshop and converting video formats.



Yeah, that's lot of money but still I'd go for a PC rather than a console coz of many reasons ...Just want to ask you few questions:

1) The Best-est processor for Hardcore Gaming + hardcore multi tasking?
2) Is GTX 780 better than R9-290X?(asking coz many users on this forum are suggesting this)
3) The Best mother board which can at least run continuously for 6 hours or 15 hours with 6hours of sleep mode.

Answers would be appreciated!


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 4, 2013)

i5 4570k 15k
corsair h80i 6k
asus maximus vi hero 18k
gtx 780 44k
2 x 8gb g skill ripjawsx 8k 
120gb samsung 840 ssd 7k
2 tb wd black 10k
corsair tx750m 7k
asus blu ray player 6k
corsair 400r 5k
TOTAL 126k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

ispyder said:


> :cryingINjoy: I love you man!!!THanks a ton!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) I7 4770k

2)No R9 -290x is faster than gtx 780 roughly around 6-7 %.Here gtx 780 is VFM as for r9 290x you have to spend more money

 [url]*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/R9_290X/images/perfrel.gif[/url]


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry for butting in , but if you have so much at hand, why not spend 70000 on a kick ass PC, make an FD out of the remaining 60000 -> 3 years later that FD would have increased to 75000 and old rig is no more cool -> dump old rig -> make kick ass rig out of 75000 again! I only say this, coz when the next shiny proccy/gpu are released that are wayyy better than current gen hardware, you'll be tempted to upgrade again!


----------



## ispyder (Nov 5, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Sorry for butting in , but if you have so much at hand, why not spend 70000 on a kick ass PC, make an FD out of the remaining 60000 -> 3 years later that FD would have increased to 75000 and old rig is no more cool -> dump old rig -> make kick ass rig out of 75000 again! I only say this, coz when the next shiny proccy/gpu are released that are wayyy better than current gen hardware, you'll be tempted to upgrade again!



HAHA! thanks for the TIP, but I won't go with it. 



cute.bandar said:


> *





ASHISH65 said:


> *





hitman4 said:


> *





harshilsharma63 said:


> *





The Sorcerer said:


> *





marvelousprashant said:


> *



OK guys Finally I got almost all of my answers, just few things are left, so I want all of you to give your views in it.

1) Which is the best among these both MAXIMUS VI HERO or MAXIMUS VI GENE? BTW the mobo should be able to play Hardcore games at ultra settings on 1080p, 40 inch HDTV. Best-est audio quality is preferred. Average overclocking. PLEASE DO NOT CONSIDER THEIR PRICE TAG! 

2) There are tons of 16GB RAM of vengeance series, I can't understand with which to go? ...So please suggest me some of 2 Sticks * 8GB = 16GB (with exact model name) The RAM should not be of more than 20K!

3) I searched a lot about GPU's and have thought to go with R9-290 as its cheaper and almost equal to R9-290X ...So tell me that am I doing right or should I change GPU?

4) How much power Supply should be needed by me? If possible then suggest something Gold Rated within 10K.

5) Do you know how can I get audio of my games/computer to my Sony's Home Theather, using those YellowWhiteRed leads that we use to connect our TV to DVD player or SetTop box?

Thanks once again, to everyone for helping me ...I'll be surely posting up the pics of my machine next month or so.
If you want to give some other suggestion then please please please give it. REP will be added soon! Thanks Again!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

ispyder said:


> HAHA! thanks for the TIP, but I won't go with it.
> 
> OK guys Finally I got almost all of my answers, just few things are left, so I want all of you to give your views in it.
> 
> ...




*1. Processor:* Intel Core i5 4670k -16000,

*2. Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz 8GB -9000,

*3. Motherboard: *Asus Z87-Maximus VI Gene -17000,  (mATX)

*4. Video Card:* MSI R9 290x Gaming 4GB -48000,

*5. Storage:* WD Caviar RED 2TB -8000,

*6. Storage 1:* Samsung 840 PRO 128GB SSD 7500,

*7. Power Supply:* Seasonic SS750KM3 -10500,  (Fully modular-Gold rated)

*8. Case:* Corsair 400R -5500,

*9. ODD:* Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,

*10. Cooler:* Corsair H80i -8000,

*11. KB+Mouse:* Logitech G400 + Microsoft Sidewinder X4 KB -4200,  (Red Back-lit Gaming KB)

*12. Audio:* Asus Xonar DX 7.1 Interface Sound card -5500,

*13. Case Fans:* Coolermaster 120mm XtraFlo White LED fans -1400.   (Front intake White LED fans already comes with 400R, So Top Exhaust   fans should be bought)
*
     TOTAL -1,41,700.* ​ 

Please see the changes made according to your wish in numbers 2,3,4,7,12.OK.
The PSU stated above is from seasonic which is a Gold rated one with 5 years warranty and its link: Welcome to Seasonic USA
This PSU is available with Tirupati Enterprises and you can call Mr.Hariharan Ph:9343807936 regarding the PSU.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

> *1. Processor: Intel Core i7 4670k -16000,*



^ it is i5 right ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

ispyder said:


> 1) Which is the best among these both MAXIMUS VI HERO or MAXIMUS VI GENE? BTW the *mobo should be able to play Hardcore games* at ultra settings on 1080p, 40 inch HDTV. Best-est audio quality is preferred. Average overclocking. PLEASE DO NOT CONSIDER THEIR PRICE TAG!



your mobo is not the one which play games.you should choose a very good cpu and gpu. mobo has nothing to do with it. Why do you want to select such a enthusiastic mobo for "average overclocking"?



> 2) There are tons of 16GB RAM of vengeance series, I can't understand with which to go? ...So please suggest me some of 2 Sticks * 8GB = 16GB (with exact model name) The RAM should not be of more than 20K!



 i dont think you need 16 gb ram for your purpose. get 8 gb now.upgrade later when you really want 16 gb for your uses. 



> 3) I searched a lot about GPU's and have thought to go with R9-290 as its cheaper and almost equal to R9-290X ...So tell me that am I doing right or should I change GPU?



depend on the price it is available.



> 4) How much power Supply should be needed by me? If possible then suggest something Gold Rated within 10K.



for a single gpu, select a good 650 W psu. if you plan on sli-ing or crossfiring later, get good 850W unit. Seasonic SS-850KM3 850 or cosair ax860


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 5, 2013)

Stick to Asus Z-87A . If you want to spend more go for Z87 Pro which has Bluetooth NFC and WiFi.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> your mobo is not the one which play games.you should choose a very good cpu and gpu. mobo has nothing to do with it. Why do you want to select such a enthusiastic mobo for "average overclocking"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ 100 for this.  @op do not waste your money on unnecessary things


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> + 100 for this.  @op do not waste your money on unnecessary things



+1 @ashish65 i like ur signature


----------



## ispyder (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 1) your mobo is not the one which play games.you should choose a very good cpu and gpu. mobo has nothing to do with it. Why do you want to select such a enthusiastic mobo for "average overclocking"?
> 
> 2) i dont think you need 16 gb ram for your purpose. get 8 gb now.upgrade later when you really want 16 gb for your uses.
> 
> 3) for a single gpu, select a good 650 W psu. if you plan on sli-ing or crossfiring later, get good 850W unit. Seasonic SS-850KM3 850 or cosair ax860



1) Okay, so means ROG isn't good for me? So which one should I get, I require WiFi, Bluetooth (inbuilt in preferrred or else I'll use adapter)

2) Let me have 16GB ...so suggest me some good 16 GB RAMs.

3) Okaay


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

*G-skill ripjaws 1600mhz 8gb x 2 @ 10400


*


----------



## ispyder (Nov 5, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Stick to Asus Z-87A . If you want to spend more go for Z87 Pro which has Bluetooth NFC and WiFi.



Ok so tell me that how Z87 Pro is better than Maximus VI Hero/Gene?



ASHISH65 said:


> *G-skill ripjaws 1600mhz 8gb x 2 @ 10400 *



1600mhz ...isn't that low? Suggest something awesome with price tag around 16K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

ispyder said:


> *Ok so tell me that how Z87 Pro is better than Maximus VI Hero/Gene?*
> 
> 
> 
> 1600mhz ...isn't that low? Suggest something awesome with price tag around 16K



> Its not better and you do not need anything better than this for 'average overclocking'. 
>


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

@ op are you trolling here ??? 

Asus grypon or z87 pro is enough for you and that ram is more than enough


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @ op are you trolling here ???
> 
> Asus grypon or z87 pro is enough for you and that ram is more than enough



He is either a kid with unlimited cash or he is just lling.



bavusani said:


> *1. Processor:* Intel Core i5 4670k -16000,
> 
> *2. Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 2400MHz 8GB -9000,
> 
> ...



What I have given is when he asked for a change the second time. The above config is more than enough for the next 3-4 years also but he again wants something that isn't there right.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Ok so tell me that how Z87 Pro is better than Maximus VI Hero/Gene?



you dont need hero or gene mobo. you are not trying to make world records by liquid cooling your cpu,gpu ,ram ..,benchmarking daily etc (and see flames your pc). are you??



> 1600mhz ...isn't that low? Suggest something awesome with price tag around 16K


is this a benchmarking machine?? those high speed memory are for those overclocking enthusiasts, not for a regular home used. you will not get the benefit you want for your money. save the rest money. you will need it urgently at any poin of  your life time. you wont need to search for "need",:it will come at right time. So save extra money or deposit in bank. dont waste for something which is not usable for you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you dont need hero or gene mobo. you are not trying to make world records by liquid cooling your cpu,gpu ,ram ..,benchmarking daily etc (and see flames your pc). are you??
> 
> 
> is this a benchmarking machine?? those high speed memory are for those overclocking enthusiasts, not for a regular home used. you will not get the benefit you want for your money. save the rest money. you will need it urgently at any poin of  your life time. you wont need to search for "need",:it will come at right time. So save extra money or deposit in bank. dont waste for something which is not usable for you.



+1 to what our fellow TDF member rijinpk1 says.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think we have given op enough suggestions, all of which completely fulfill the gaming and average overclocking requirement.


----------



## pavluv (Nov 5, 2013)

wait for gtx 780 Ti or r9 290 to arrive. in any case, this is not the right time to buy graphic cards as amd and nvidia are released one card after the other with great performance for the price. 

get an lcd monitor. you will not able to see things properly in a LCD tv, especially for non gaming activities like gaming unless the font size is large and you are maintaining a living room viewing distance. you can import a catleap monitor with 2560 x 1600 resolution which would cost 25k- or get a high end dell monitor that costs 55k.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I think we have given op enough suggestions, all of which completely fulfill the gaming and average overclocking requirement.


Not yet! wait please!



bavusani said:


> He is either a kid with unlimited cash or he is just lling.
> What I have given is when he asked for a change the second time. The above config is more than enough for the next 3-4 years also but he again wants something that isn't there right.


BTW I am not trolling here, but yeah I am a teenager with money(not of parents, my own earned by developing websites, and i am noob in hardware)



rijinpk1 said:


> you don't need hero or gene mobo. you are not trying to make world records by liquid cooling your cpu,gpu ,ram ..,benchmarking daily etc (and see flames your pc). are you??
> is this a benchmarking machine?? those high speed memory are for those overclocking enthusiasts, not for a regular home used. you will not get the benefit you want for your money. save the rest money. you will need it urgently at any poin of  your life time. you wont need to search for "need",:it will come at right time. So save extra money or deposit in bank. dont waste for something which is not usable for you.



....Okay so how much MHz RAM would be enough for me if I multi-task alot such as using 20-30 tabs on firefox then PS and a video conversion going on? I need alteast 16GB, so give me 2sticks * 8GB ram suggestions only.

BTW i saw that almost everyone suggested me Corsair H80i, is it really required? I mean that it's just simply a CPU cooler and if I am not wrong then will my CPU would get that hot that I need this? Detailed answer would be appreciated!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

^ again  we already suggested you many time - *​1600mhz*


----------



## pavluv (Nov 5, 2013)

If you want to buy Hyperx beast or dominator platinum or republic of gamers just because they are hyped brand names, go ahead. people should buy something because it is useful for them rather than buying for a brand name. Question you need to ask is what is the fundamental difference between them all? except the colour scheme, certain features and buttons? Maybe even formfactor? Do you need anything more than 4 PCIe slots? Do you need more than 2 slots? Do you really think the CPU will bottleneck for gaming? Do you think the graphic card will entertain you for a long time? 

a lot of people buy rog because of the brand presence. then comes for those who want to make boutique systems and modders. the ones who buy for specific usefulness is dramatically less. for rest of them asrock extreme 6 class, asus standard motherboards, gigabyte d3h, ud3h are more than enough. Even they overclock nicely as well, especially for those who stick to air or closed loop water cooling. save money on things you can. Most of the z87 board can give a very good bump on core clock without breaking a sweat or changing the voltage. if you are doing fine tuning for benching and what not, that's a different part of the story. however if you were buying with the sole intention of benchmarking, we would usually see a pretty technical skillset from your end- and probably wouldn't have asked this question in a forum. so, think about it. that's why i dont like motherboard brands, because they know their lower cost motherboards are good but they try to promote hyped products to earn money out of it. bad signs from companies making stuff for a dying market. processors don't outlast their usefulness even on stock for a long time- unless you're buying some celeron/pentium/ or amd equivalent type processors and expect a lot from them. dont believe the hype.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ again  we already suggested you many time - *​1600mhz*



sorry for asking the same thing many times ...Just a few things are left.

*
1) Please suggest some Best-est WiFi Network Card(not the USB one; the one that is fixed on mobo) ...For me the range should be the best ...Budget is Around 1,500 INR 

2) Also suggest me a bluetooth adapter, it can also be inbuilt with wifi adapter or you may suggest a whole new piece for bluetooth.

2) Do i really need a cooler (someone said Corsair H80i ) ??? will my CPU be that hot that it needs it??? (please please answer this!)*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 5, 2013)

You said in your questionnaire that you want to OC. For that, it is safe to get a liquid cooler or atleast a good quality air cooling solution. If you don't want to OC, you can stick with stock cooler too.

As for RAM, I think you should first buy single 8GB stick and try your system. Most probably you won't feel the need. And If you do feel the need, adding another stick is just 2 screws away. 

Latency is a better indicator of RAM performance than MHz. Just saying

BTW Since your budget is vast, why not go for dual monitor setup if interested?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

since you have the budget, get a liquid cooler as i7 4770k will get hotter over time. you can do 4.7ghz stably,i think


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2013)

Made a few changes. 

Intel i7 -4770K     @_24000_
Asus Z87-A     @_13000_
Corsair Vengeance 8GB     @_5200_
Sapphire R9 290X     @_46000_
Seasonic SS-750KM3     @_10800_
CM Storm Stryker     @_14000_
Asus Blu-ray BW-12B1ST     @_7000_
WD Caviar Green 2TB     @_6000_
SAMSUNG 128 GB SSD 840 EVO     @_7000_
Logitech G105 Keyboard     @_2600_
Logitech G400S Mouse     @_2600_

*Total     138200
*

Add H80i later when you plan to OC. But with your kind of usage, you may not find the need. Still everything is there if you need except water cooling.
PS. I added a good looking cabinet 

Alternate Cabinets
NZXT Phantom 530 @10K
NZXT Switch 810  @10.5K
Antec TwelveHundred @11K
CM Storm @8300
Corsair 500R @ 7500


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 6, 2013)

Get Wd Red 2tb instead of green one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 6, 2013)

i suggest wd black


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2013)

WD 2tb is 10k but worth it if op wants. Or he can go for barracuda 2tb which is cheaper but better than wd green.  Seagate is a mixed bag when it comes to ASS though


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd wait for yous assembled peice lets see how it works.
I have a similar thought of switiching to one so this would and should be a big help il research and also give my inputs asap.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 6, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> WD 2tb is 10k but worth it if op wants. Or he can go for barracuda 2tb which is cheaper but better than wd green.  Seagate is a mixed bag when it comes to ASS though



for this budget,wd black is the way to go for its reliability and 5 years of warranty makes it a sweet deal.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 6, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> for this budget,wd black is the way to go for its reliability and 5 years of warranty makes it a sweet deal.



Well I also now think  to go with black (and I will go with it only!) 

....So coming to PSU ...I have listed a few below please tell me the best out of them(do not consider their price tag, BTW all are around 9K)

1) Corsair Professional Series  HX 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX750)

2) Corsair Enthusiast Series TX 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Bronze (TX750M)

3) Corsair CX Series 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Bronze ATX12V/EPS12V 744 Power Supply CX750M

4) Rosewill 750W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified Power Supply FORTRESS-750

5) Corsair Professional Series 760 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Platinum Power Supply AX760

Please vote the best one on the basis of performance and if you have something another then recommend that too. 

*I have chose to get SSD, HDD, PSU, Case, RAM sticks from USA, so would there be any problem in compatibility if I am using a Indian bought processor, mobo, GPU and other parts?​*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 6, 2013)

^ you will not get warranty in india on products if you buy from foreign countries.

My vote goes for Hx 750w


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Well I also now think  to go with black (and I will go with it only!)
> 
> ....So coming to PSU ...I have listed a few below please tell me the best out of them(do not consider their price tag, BTW all are around 9K)
> 
> ...



SeaSonic X750


----------



## ispyder (Nov 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ you will not get warranty in india on products if you buy from foreign countries.



and how much chances are there that products would require something that is covered in warranty?

BTW what is the price of Corsair Professional Series HX 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX750) in India?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 6, 2013)

ispyder said:


> and how much chances are there that products would require something that is covered in warranty?
> 
> BTW what is the price of Corsair Professional Series HX 750 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX750) in India?



@ rs 10,200


----------



## ispyder (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> SeaSonic X750



SeaSonic X750 ...I googled it just now and think that it's really good! ...but there's one problem its not available on amazon.com! So do you know somewhere online from where I can get it for <9K ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

ispyder said:


> SeaSonic X750 ...I googled it just now and think that it's really good! ...but there's one problem its not available on amazon.com! So do you know somewhere online from where I can get it for <9K ?



Ebay or Flipkart
@ 10900


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2013)

BTW if you are planning to buy from US
Intel Core i7-4770K, Sapphire Radeon R9 290X, Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) - System Build - PCPartPicker


----------



## ispyder (Nov 6, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> BTW if you are planning to buy from US
> Intel Core i7-4770K, Sapphire Radeon R9 290X, Cooler Master Storm Stryker (White) - System Build - PCPartPicker



The problem is they won't ship to India...and just now I read amazon's policies and it says that import duty is 380/kg ...which will make my parts bought from US to be of equal value as in India! ...So I think now I should drop the plan of buying from amazon...would love to see some other site shipping to india without any tax/duties. Thanks for you work  on pc-Part picker...Almost everything is read I'll be soon posting my list for the review of you guys! Thanks a lot again


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 6, 2013)

> .would love to see some other site shipping to india without any tax/duties



Their is no  such sites.you have to pay heavy import taxes

drop the idea of getting from foreign


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

ispyder said:


> The problem is they won't ship to India...and just now I read amazon's policies and it says that import duty is 380/kg ...which will make my parts bought from US to be of equal value as in India! ...So I think now I should drop the plan of buying from amazon...would love to see some other site shipping to india without any tax/duties. Thanks for you work  on pc-Part picker...Almost everything is read I'll be soon posting my list for the review of you guys! Thanks a lot again



Why dont you buy from India


----------



## ispyder (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ebay or Flipkart
> @ 10900



Are SeaSonic X750 and Seasonic SS-750KM3, both same?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why dont you buy from India



Now will be doing that only.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Are SeaSonic X750 and Seasonic SS-750KM3, both same?



Let me google that for you


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 6, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Are SeaSonic X750 and Seasonic SS-750KM3, both same?



Yes it is same


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Are SeaSonic X750 and Seasonic SS-750KM3, both same?
> 
> 
> 
> Now will be doing that only.



Welcome to Seasonic USA

This PSU is available with Tirupati Enterprises and you can call Mr.Hariharan Ph:9343807936 regarding the PSU.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 9, 2013)

Atlast a final list with final products. Below the things that are in italics with *green* color, it mean that I have doubt on them and please suggest me which one or something better. All prices in INR. The things that are linked, it means that they are being bought from USA(amazon.com) cause they were at similar price(including shipping and other taxes) and were better!


1) *Processor* = Intel i7-4700K; LGA1150; 4th Generation	*24,000*
2) *RAM* = Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1866 MHZ (PC3 15000) Desktop Memory (CMZ16GX3M2A1866C10) *11,602*
3) *Motherboard* = _Confused between Asus Maximus VI Hero --OR-- Asus Z87-PRO _ *18K-20K*
4) *Graphic Card/GPU* = Radeon R9-290X 4GB *40K-45K*
5) *Storage - SSD* = Samsung Electronics 840 EVO-Series 120GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Single Unit Version Internal Solid State Drive MZ-7TE120BW *7,372*
6) *Storage - HDD* = Western Digital Caviar Black 2 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Internal Desktop Hard Drive - WD2002FAEX *10,670*
7) *Power Supply Unite (PSU)* = Seasonic SS750KM3 Fully modular-Gold rated	*10,500* 
8) *Case* = _NZXT PHANTOM ATX Full Tower Case, Black PHAN-001BK_ *6,219*
9) *Optical Disc Drive (ODD)* = _Suggest something performance wise best, and must be Blu-Ray and within 6K or around._
10) *Wireless Keyboard & Mouse* = Will choose them later (cause it's not gonna make much difference) < 3K
11) *Case Fans* = I guess I don't need it.
12) *Cooler* = Again, I don't think that I need it.

BTW in terms of case, please recommend something which *MUST* have side window, should be fancy, good wiring space, must have atleast 2 fans included(not compulsory)
*
IF THERE'S SOMETHING THAT YOU THINK COULD BE REPLACED BY SOMETHING BETTER, OR HAVE ANY ADVICE OR ANYTHING, THEN PLEASE REPLY IT, I DON'T WANT TO RISK MY FIRST PC ....THANKS!*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Atlast a final list with final products. Below the things that are in italics with *green* color, it mean that I have doubt on them and please suggest me which one or something better. All prices in INR. The things that are linked, it means that they are being bought from USA(amazon.com) cause they were at similar price(including shipping and other taxes) and were better!
> 
> 
> 1) *Processor* = Intel i7-4700K; LGA1150; 4th Generation	*24,000*
> ...



Get Asus Maximus VI Hero.The Z87 PRO was designed from inputs from Bappi Lahiri 
also get the CM Storm Trooper -- Window 14.6k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Atlast a final list with final products. Below the things that are in italics with *green* color, it mean that I have doubt on them and please suggest me which one or something better. All prices in INR. The things that are linked, it means that they are being bought from USA(amazon.com) cause they were at similar price(including shipping and other taxes) and were better!
> 
> 
> 1) *Processor* = Intel i7-4700K; LGA1150; 4th Generation    *24,000*
> ...



) *Processor* = Intel Core i5 4670K -*16,000*
2) *RAM* = Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (4x4GB) -*9500*
3) *Motherboard* = _Asus Maximus Gene VI -_*18,000*_ (mATX)_
4) *Graphic Card/GPU* = Radeon R9-290X 4GB *-42,000*
5) *Storage - SSD* = Samsung 840 EVO -*7,372*
6) *Storage - HDD* = Western Digital 2TB Black (FAEX2002) -*10,670*
7) *Power Supply Unite (PSU)* = Seasonic SS750KM3* -10,500* 
8) *Case* = Corsair 350D -*6,500*
9) *Optical Disc Drive (ODD)* = _LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray Burner -_*6,000*
10) *Wireless Keyboard & Mouse* = MS Sidewinder X4 -*2,200* & Logitech G400 -*2,000*
11) *Case Fans* = Coolermaster 4 x 140mm LED fans -*2,800*  (both front intake & top exhaust fans) 
12) *Cooler* = Corsair H80i CPU Cooler -*7,500*
* TOTAL -1,41,100.*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

You are going for K series processor and a Z87 ROG mobo but don't need CPU cooler? ROG motherboards are made specifically for overclocking. If you are planning to overclock, get good a cooler. Otherwise go for i5-4670/ i7-4770 with MSI H87 Gaming series mobo. Save bucks here and add GTX780Ti (will be available soon) instead of R9-290x 

Also 1866MHz will function as 1600MHz by default. You will have to OC to achieve 1866. But it won't make any difference. So stick with 1600MHz


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

^^^^Adding to that,Not just any cooler
A corsair H80i or H100i


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^^^^Adding to that,Not just any cooler
> A corsair H80i or H100i



Its already specified in my configuration suggestion buddy.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its already specified in my configuration suggestion buddy.



Yes. However I think op is a bit confused about overclocking stuff. For his kind of usage (gaming, photoshop etc) OCing is not required and i5 4670 is more than capable


----------



## ispyder (Nov 9, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Yes. However I think op is a bit confused about overclocking stuff. For his kind of usage (gaming, photoshop etc) OCing is not required and i5 4670 is more than capable



Yeah you are right, I am really confused that I need to overclock or not! ...So tell me that do i have to overclock if I am going to do following things...

1) Hardcore multi-tasking, in which I'll open 20 tabs on Firefox, 10 tabs on chrome, with Photoshop opened plus a file transfer is going on in background and other small things such as utorrent are opened.

2) While serious gaming @ ultra settings on 1080p on a 40inch HDTV; do i need Overclocking here?

Please tell me in which cases(1 & 2) I require OCing?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Get Asus Maximus VI Hero.The Z87 PRO was designed from inputs from Bappi Lahiri
> also get the CM Storm Trooper -- Window 14.6k



ok for mobo and for case: anything around 10K



bavusani said:


> ) *Processor* = Intel Core i5 4670K -*16,000*
> 2) *RAM* = Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (4x4GB) -*9500*
> 3) *Motherboard* = _Asus Maximus Gene VI -_*18,000*_ (mATX)_
> 4) *Graphic Card/GPU* = Radeon R9-290X 4GB *-42,000*
> ...



I don't want to go with mATX and neither with a case designed more for a mATX because they niether look PC nor laptop! and thus creates a unknows look ....BTW thanks for ODD suggestion and I might consider it ....please recommend me some other case for ATX around 10K


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

For both use cases, I don't think OCing is necessary.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Yeah you are right, I am really confused that I need to overclock or not! ...So tell me that do i have to overclock if I am going to do following things...
> 
> 1) Hardcore multi-tasking, in which I'll open 20 tabs on Firefox, 10 tabs on chrome, with Photoshop opened plus a file transfer is going on in background and other small things such as utorrent are opened.
> 
> ...



case
CM Storm Enforcer 8k
Corsair 500r 7.1k (doesnot come with a window but you can mod it,v.good case overall)
Corsair 650D 11k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 9, 2013)

go with i7 as hyperthreating will be useful in multitasking and games in future

Overclocking cpu increase performance by small amount.I donot think it is worthwile specially the work you mentioned as you have to pay extra (8k + 8k+ 2k) 18k for cooler,mobo and cpu.

Rembember not every gamer overclock his cpu 

10 k for cabinet is very big overkill. Do not waste your money like water. Get corsair 350d @6.5k


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell (4th Generation)	₹21,500.00
MSI H87-G43 Gaming*	₹9,800.00
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (x2)	₹10,000.00
WD Caviar Black 2TB	₹10,000.00	
Sapphire R9 290X 	₹46,000.00
Samsung 120GB SSD 840 EVO	₹7,000.00
LG WH14NS40 14x Internal BDXL Blu-Ray Burner Rewriter	5500
Seasonic SS750KM3 750W	₹10,800.00
Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard	₹2,600.00
Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse	₹2,600.00
Cooler Master HAF912 with Side Window	₹5,800.00

Total 1.31 lakhs

Add case fans too, R9-290x can make things hot in there


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 9, 2013)

I think for "Pure" gaming anything equal to i7-4770 or above will work same, so I recommend not to go with K version and save few thousands, still buy a cooler CM TX3(intel stock cooler is cr@p)
IMO spend as much money as you can on graphics, for cabinet go for CM storm Enforcer or cheaper dont spend too much on cabby.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 9, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell (4th Generation)    ₹21,500.00
> MSI H87-G43 Gaming*    ₹9,800.00
> G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (x2)    ₹10,000.00
> WD Caviar Black 2TB    ₹10,000.00
> ...



A perfect Rig. +1

Add a Razer Goliathus omega speed mouse pad @ 0.6k


----------



## ispyder (Nov 9, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell (4th Generation)	₹21,500.00
> MSI H87-G43 Gaming*	₹9,800.00
> G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB (x2)	₹10,000.00
> WD Caviar Black 2TB	₹10,000.00
> ...



Rig looks great! BTW how is the sound of MSI H87-G43? 
and anyone knows that what is the price/expected market release date of GTX 780Ti?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Rig looks great! BTW how is the sound of MSI H87-G43?
> and anyone knows that *what is the price/expected market release date of GTX 780Ti?*



Still not available. Will be around 60k


----------



## ispyder (Nov 9, 2013)

hey I just noticed that MSI H87-G43 Gaming has H87 chipset, whereas 4770K/non K says Z87 ...I don't know what these chippset thing is, but I think that different chipset might create some problem ...So are you sure that I would require MSI H87-G43 Gaming?


----------



## Moy (Nov 9, 2013)

2000$ Gaming PC Guide.....

ULTIMATE Build a Better $2000 Gaming & Silent Workstation PC Computer "How To" Guide - YouTube


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2013)

Processor K vs non-K simply indicates in processor can be overclocked or not

i5/i7 - 4xxx series are 4th generation Haswell processors with LGA1150 socket

Chipsets compatible with this socket are
*Intel H87 Chipset*
Intel Z87 Chipset
Intel B85 Chipset
Intel Q87 Chipset, Intel Q85 Chipset, Intel H81 Chipset


Out of these Z87 allows overclocking K series processors. So makes no sense to buy Z87 if you are buying non-K processor.
Other popular chipsets are B85 which is quite basic and H87 (more ports compared to B85 and possibly slightly better components)

So according to your needs and budget H87 suits you best

If you still have doubts see *ark.intel.com/products/75122/  under compatible products


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 9, 2013)

z87 are meant for K series cpu - specially for overclocking

H87 is fine for i7 4770


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 9, 2013)

for 290x, get the custom cooled ones. dont go for stock coolers for now. 780 ti will be costly in india and for price/performance ratio 290x has a positive edge.

edit:
also for mobo, i would suggest to go for asus h87 pro. you are likely to have problems with msi rma.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 9, 2013)

Go for asus H87 pro MSI one has a lot of negative reviews, also asus is way better when it comes to aftersales services


----------



## ispyder (Nov 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> for 290x, get the custom cooled ones. dont go for stock coolers for now. 780 ti will be costly in india and for price/performance ratio 290x has a positive edge.
> 
> edit:
> also for mobo, i would suggest to go for asus h87 pro. you are likely to have problems with msi rma.


ok, but any idea where can I get 290X at cheaper rate (I checked hardwire.in and it says 50K!) 



ankush28 said:


> Go for asus H87 pro MSI one has a lot of negative reviews, also asus is way better when it comes to aftersales services


The main reason I don't want to go with h87 pro is that it doesn't offer me good sound quality and also it doesn't offer wifi and bluetooth. I was thinking to got with i7-4700K with Z87-pro or Maximus VI hero 

BTW tell me which one is better i7-4700K or i7-4700 or i7-4771? (Suggest the one which has more performance and best for multi-tasking)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X 4GB DDR5 - Rs.45,999 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::



> BTW tell me which one is better i7-4700K or i7-4700 or i7-4771? (Suggest the one which has more performance and best for multi-tasking)




they all perform same.

still going with i7 k and maximus


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

ispyder said:


> ok, but any idea where can I get 290X at cheaper rate (I checked hardwire.in and it says 50K!)



check local shops if possible. i think custom cooled ones are not released here afaik.


> The main reason I don't want to go with h87 pro is that it doesn't offer me good sound quality and also it doesn't offer wifi and bluetooth. I was thinking to got with i7-4700K with Z87-pro or Maximus VI hero
> 
> BTW tell me which one is better i7-4700K or i7-4700 or i7-4771? (Suggest the one which has more performance and best for multi-tasking)



z87 is a waste of money if you dont overclock. you can add wifi and bluetooth add in cards and there is no need to look  for a mobo with built in wifi and bluetooth.
you may decide yourself whether to overclock or not. also you can add sound card separately for good sound quality


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

To my suggested configuration add Xonar DG sound card ~ 1500 and a WiFi/Bluetooth expansion card ~2000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> To my suggested configuration add Xonar DG sound card ~ 1500 and a WiFi/Bluetooth expansion card ~2000



that msi board has a good audio chip built in. but only the problem he may face is regarding the rma.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ON SALE! - SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD R9 290X 4GB DDR5 - Rs.45,999 - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay so I'd go with i7-4771 and now suggest me mobo which must have the best sound quality with and should have at least 4 USB2.0 ports and few USB 3.0 ports are also welcomed. Thanks a ton!



rijinpk1 said:


> that msi board has a good audio chip built in. but only the problem he may face is regarding the rma.



What is RMA?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 10, 2013)

let me google that for you


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

H87-G43-Gaming has
4 x USB 3.0 ports (2 ports on the back panel)
10 x USB 2.0 ports (6 ports on the back panel)

Asus H87 Pro has
6 x USB 3.0 ports (4 at back panel)
8 x USB 2.0 ports (4 ports on the back panel)

So you are getting a total of 8 USB ports on rear. Asus is a better combo because USB 3 is backward compatible and supports usb 2 devices fully. 

No. of Front panel ports depend on your cabinet so dont worry about it. Most have 2-4

I suggest MSI because of its looks. Asus H87 Pro is excellent and Asus has a good service support.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

ispyder said:


> Okay so I'd go with i7-4771 and now suggest me mobo which must have the best sound quality with and should have at least 4 USB2.0 ports and few USB 3.0 ports are also welcomed. Thanks a ton!
> 
> 
> 
> What is RMA?



Return merchandise authorization. when your mobo/any product get faulty,you have to send it to the service center for repairing/replacing.that procedure is called rma. you are likely to  face problems with msi rma procedure
get asus h87 pro and a good sound card. asus xonar series are very good for the price,


----------



## ispyder (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I suggest MSI because of its looks.



Looks? what kinda looks are you talking about?



rijinpk1 said:


> get asus h87 pro and a good sound card. asus xonar series are very good for the price,



Just wanted to know that will I ever require RMA? 

BTW I'll now go with H87 Pro and can you recommend me some good sound card which should have either Optical S/PDIF out or should have those RCA output ...(GOOGLE "RCA" to know what exactly I am talking about)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

> Just wanted to know that will I ever require RMA?



 how can we tell you that ? computer hardware can fail anytime.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

MSI H87-G43 gaming *www.msi.com/pic/product/five_pictures2_2909_20130710151306_g.png

vs

Asus H87 pro *www.asus.com/media/global/products/yxBvsszZDrMOdkbg/v0ZkNdEKxP6HsZVd_480.jpg


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I suggest MSI because of its looks.



 joke of the day


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

Believe me,Anything apart from Asus ROG or TUF series looks like it belongs in some Rapsta Black guy's gaming rig
Wtf were asus smoking when they made this gold and black color scheme?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

gold is a very good conductor compared to other metals


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> gold is a very good conductor compared to other metals



You seriously think those VRM heatsinks are real gold?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You seriously think those VRM heatsinks are real gold?



You really don't get sarcasm, do you?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> You really don't get sarcasm, do you?


That was Not sarcasm


----------



## ispyder (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> That was Not sarcasm



sorry for the interuption ...But shall we get back to the topic?   

yeah that was not sarcasm, just sayin' LOL


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

ispyder said:


> sorry for the interuption ..*.But shall we get back to the topic?*
> 
> yeah that was not sarcasm, just sayin' LOL



I think we have suggested everything you need. You just need to buy


----------



## ispyder (Nov 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> I think we have suggested everything you need. You just need to buy



hi, I am almost finalized just 1-2 doubts left ...

1) Which would be the beast in performance --> Two X R9-280X   OR  Single R9-290X ??

2) I have found some sites which takes my order from amazon and then ships to india...So my question is this that are such sites trustworthy? 

3) As I might get products from USA, so how much custom duites and all taxes would be payed and how is it calculated?

Thanks for answering above questions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

ispyder said:


> hi, I am almost finalized just 1-2 doubts left ...
> 
> 1) Which would be the beast in performance --> Two X R9-280X   OR  Single R9-290X ??
> 
> ...



1)two r9 280x will be much faster than a single 290x. but i would suggest to go with a single card than multi gpus. r9 290x is very much capable for 1080p displays. remember to get a custom cooled one.
2)you will not get warranty and i wont recommend that especially for expensive components.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 21, 2013)

If you import computer components from abroad then it maximum chance is that you won't get any Indian warranty. Now for gaming, theoretically two 280X will perform better. All the AMD cards apart from the new R9 290 series do have some multi gpu scaling issues. Although AMD has resolved those by a quiet a margin, those solutions are software based approach. Also Multi-GPU does have higher power consumption and inconsistency in different games. On the other hand, R9 290X is based on the newer GCN 1.1 architecture and it is pretty much okay for all games at 2560X1440 or XHD resolution and will be be able to play all the current or upcoming games at maximum possible setting in 1920X1080 or 1920X1200 (Full HD) resolution. So better opt for it. However, wait a little for the cards with custom coolers like Sapphire VaporX, MSi Lightning etc.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you import computer components from abroad then it maximum chance is that you won't get any Indian warranty. Now for gaming, theoretically two 280X will perform better. All the AMD cards apart from the new R9 290 series do have some multi gpu scaling issues. Although AMD has resolved those by a quiet a margin, those solutions are software based approach. Also Multi-GPU does have higher power consumption and inconsistency in different games. On the other hand, R9 290X is based on the newer GCN 1.1 architecture and it is pretty much okay for all games at 2560X1440 or XHD resolution and will be be able to play all the current or upcoming games at maximum possible setting in 1920X1080 or 1920X1200 (Full HD) resolution. So better opt for it. However, wait a little for the cards with custom coolers like Sapphire VaporX, MSi Lightning etc.



what does custom cooled means? and just to again be sure, you would suggest 2 * R9-280X OR 1 * R9-290X? (don't take power consumption in evaluating them)

you said that warranty would not be there.,... so would I require it? means what type of problems could occur that I need to use warranty?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

ispyder said:


> what does custom cooled means? and just to again be sure, you would suggest 2 * R9-280X OR 1 * R9-290X? (don't take power consumption in evaluating them)
> 
> you said that warranty would not be there.,... so would I require it? means what type of problems could occur that I need to use warranty?



the gpu which comes with great coolers unlike stock ones. r9 290x runs hotter on stock cooler and  a custom cooler is recommended. cilus suggested to go with a dinlge r9 290x for now as it is more than enough for 1080p displays.
for warranty, we can not predict when will it be needed. it is not recommended to buy expensive components from abroad unless you have relatives who can handle rma issues in abroad itself


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

i guess z87 is good enough.


----------



## ispyder (Nov 21, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> the gpu which comes with great coolers unlike stock ones. r9 290x runs hotter on stock cooler and  a custom cooler is recommended. cilus suggested to go with a dinlge r9 290x for now as it is more than enough for 1080p displays.
> for warranty, we can not predict when will it be needed. it is not recommended to buy expensive components from abroad unless you have relatives who can handle rma issues in abroad itself



and any idea that when the custom cooled ones would come? BTW you said that r9 290x runs hotter, so is that much hot for continuous 2-3 hours work recommended or not?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

@op custom duties are really high,there would be minimal price differences.Get from india.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

ispyder said:


> and any idea that when the custom cooled ones would come? BTW you said that r9 290x runs hotter, so is that much hot for continuous 2-3 hours work recommended or not?



under load it reaches 95 degrees with stock cooler. so i dont recommend as in the long run, the life of gpu may decrease badly.
I dont know when will those custom cooled ones be available. better wait now,


----------



## ispyder (Nov 21, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @op custom duties are really high,there would be minimal price differences.Get from india.



What if i receive the package as a gift? then what will happen?



rijinpk1 said:


> under load it reaches 95 degrees with stock cooler. so i dont recommend as in the long run, the life of gpu may decrease badly.



GPU life!? BTW what is the normal life of GPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

ispyder said:


> What if i receive the package as a gift? then what will happen?
> 
> 
> 
> GPU life!? BTW what is the normal life of GPU?



running at higher temperatures will certainly degrade the performance over time. Gpu life depends on "ON" time and load it takes.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

Basically on average life is 4-5 years or more


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 22, 2013)

ispyder said:


> What if i receive the package as a gift? then what will happen?



Exemption for goods marked as gift is maximum INR 10,000/- more over that depends on the inspecting official. If your good are been delivered by a reputed courier company viz DHL, FedEx etc do not expect them to negotiate with the customs for you. 

They will pay the duty on your behalf and will be on your door step to collect it from you.

At times I have paid zero duties and at times I have paid hefty sums hence one cannot predict what may happen.. 

Average rate for customs on electronics and toys is in the range of 30 - 40% ....

I am talking based on my experience, I usually do a lot of shopping from various US based sites and then consolidate all the deliveries at one freight forwarding company myus.com who intern forward my packages post inspection and consolidation, they do repacking rein voicing and stuff...

This way I have saved quite a good amount... 

amazon.com has a global shipping program and some tie up with Indian customs, they charge you customs and duties at checkout, you need not pay anything when the items are delivered however this is applicable only to the items sold and shipped by Amazon as the seller ....


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 7, 2013)

pavluv said:


> Most of the z87 board can give a very good bump on core clock without breaking a sweat or changing the voltage.





pavluv said:


> that's why i dont like motherboard brands, because they know their lower cost motherboards are good but they try to promote hyped products to earn money out of it. bad signs from companies making stuff for a dying market. processors don't outlast their usefulness even on stock for a long time- unless you're buying some celeron/pentium/ or amd equivalent type processors and expect a lot from them. dont believe the hype.




you sure about that?


----------

